# Find the mistakes, a little music game



## leoravera

I wrote a little music game, a score with many hidden mistakes.
If you want to play, visit:

http://www.leoravera.it/2014/02/23/find-the-mistakes/

The winner will receive a free gift.

Leo Ravera


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Gifts are usually free, though.


----------

